# Stinky spray mud!



## mikeh (Apr 13, 2017)

Does anyone know an effective way to prolong Spray mud from souring?
Live in Florida so even a fresh mix in a clean rig gives me about a week unless I'm mixing everyday. I clean out rig and lines (if time and job site permits) whenever I know it wont be used for a week or so. I haven't tried anything yet to avoid damaging lines or seals. If anyone could help would certainly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

The only bag spray I've used that lasted in my tanks was Proform EM, but they don't carry it in my area anymore. When you've cleaned your tank out did you use bleach at the time. Here's a manufacture talking about the problem.http://www.hamiltonnw.ca/TechBullTexture03.asp


----------

